# Selling honey by the road



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

>"If I weren't so humble I'd be telling you what a great guy I am!!!"

So, whats the BEST mite treatment?

May I suggest, giving a few "gifts" of honey to "some" of your neighbors . . . and your kids wont have to advertise, they'll be busy "selling" to the ones asking for more.


----------



## mikes (May 20, 2004)

once you put up your sign for honey the only problem you will have is your neighbors will be beating down your door for honey!


----------



## YBCute (Oct 18, 2004)

I live on a major route. I set up my ez-up canopy square in the middle of the yard. Stack up the bottles with a display, sit and listen to the radio. Most who stop want to see the colonies. I maintain VERY gentle bees and before they are done the order jumps from one 2# sale to gallons. End of the day and most is always sold. You just need a pull-in set up and like to talk to people.Conversation is a major key to sales.


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

I have the EXACT same problem. I want to call my honey "Highlands Honey" because I live in an area called the Virginia Highlands, which would be a selling point...but then I'm advertising that I'm keeping bees in the area which would attract unwanted attention...

I can't leave an unattended honor system setup because in atlanta, the honey would be stolen, the money would be stolen and the table would be stolen...


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey Bran...go to Google, search on "O.C.G.A., then in the code search type keywords "honeybees nuisance action". You will find that under Georgia law, O. C. G. A. 41-1-7(a) and (b)(2), and (3)(E) specifically restrict public and private nuisance actions regarding honeybees and beekeeping operations.

This is good for you in that neighbors cannot make a nuisance action against you. Atlanta probably does have a zoning prohibition against livestock, but Georgia code does not consider bees "livestock", instead lumping them in with all agriculture, so Atlanta cannot bar bees.

Also, in the same section, 41-1-7, but different subsections, you will find "roadside stands" classified as "agriculture" and given the same exemptions to regulations as any agriculture enterprises. For example, most cities in Georgia, Atlanta included I believe, exempt agriculture, roadside stands included, from business liscense requirements.

Remember that laws in Georgia are written by mostly legeslators from rural, agriculture oriented counties, and GA law tilts favorably in the direction of anyone that can hang the "agriculture" on themselves and thier enterprise.

BubbaBob


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

Bubba any direction on S.C. Law. And dosen't your honey have to be bottled in a DHEC approved honey house to sell from a roadside stand or flea market? Joel if you are there you may be familiar(sp) with S.C. Laws I may need to be aware of.

Thanks


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Unfortunatley I am not famaliar with bottling or packaging laws in SC as we do not process or sell there. I am aware the state has a very active and inexpensive farm market system. I believe it cost less than $5 for a Saturday set up. Many states exempt honey from inspection if bottled by the primary producer as it does not spoil like eggs, meat, dairy etc. I would contact Clemson (or cooperative extension) for direction or HCAC. If you have bees and the neighbors are aware and not bothered I would definately set up a roadside stand. You are offering them an excellant product they can't get at the grocery store and it will give you an opportunity to educate them further. We give a quite a bit away but have had difficulties due to people and their friends wanting more and larger quantities. I think you would do well! Good Luck!


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Joel!!!


----------

